# How Long Does it Take????



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I think I'm doing it! I'm letting Willow's hair grow and she hasn't had a trim since her last puppy trim in September of 2019. I've never let her grow out fully. How long does it take to fully grow out? I never thought I would do it, but I had decided to let her grow out "a little" during the winter just so she would have a little more hair to keep her warm. Then we got hit with the shelter in place and groomers shut down, so she continued to grow out. Now I think she looks so cute with the longer hair plus it's not nearly so hard to comb out as I thought it would be. That is as long as I keep her pretty clean. I'm going t continue to let her grow out as long as I can manage it without much struggle. It'll be a year this coming September. Just wondering how long it'll take.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, I think I'm doing it! I'm letting Willow's hair grow and she hasn't had a trim since her last puppy trim in September of 2019. I've never let her grow out fully. How long does it take to fully grow out? I never thought I would do it, but I had decided to let her grow out "a little" during the winter just so she would have a little more hair to keep her warm. Then we got hit with the shelter in place and groomers shut down, so she continued to grow out. Now I think she looks so cute with the longer hair plus it's not nearly so hard to comb out as I thought it would be. That is as long as I keep her pretty clean. I'm going t continue to let her grow out as long as I can manage it without much struggle. It'll be a year this coming September. Just wondering how long it'll take.


"They say" 3 years for a TOTAL grow-out from a shave-down. But, of course, she wasn't shaved down, and that is to the point that you can't tell at all that it was ever cut. And I am also sure that it depends on the dog. Some dogs grow coat faster than others. I have a friend who has a bitch who was put in a puppy cut when she had puppies, and has had 18 months off now, between litters. (she will probably have another litter in the fall) When I last saw her in the winter, you could have put her back in the show ring and no one would have called you on it. If you examined her closely, you could tell that her coat was once cut, because you could see the grow-out line, far down on the sides of her body. But she looked darned good. I am SURE for pet purposes, anyone would consider it "full coat" at that length!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Just wondering how long it'll take.


Magic 8 ball says: current photos will help in giving an answer.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Funny! I was also going to ask for photos! I bet she looks like a million bucks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Photos ALWAYS are in order!!! <3


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll send photos but she is due a bath and I would like to get a photo after that. Supposed to have a day coming up with a chance of rain so that would be a good day for me to do it. I'm trying to get yard work done and it seems a never ending job. I get one bed weeded and by the time I get another done, the first one needs it again. Ugh. Sometimes I can't wait for winter!


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Havanese needs 3 to 4 years to grow their hair as they are double-coated breed. They have really thick coat. So it takes some time to fully develop.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

orangeversion said:


> Havanese needs 3 to 4 years to grow their hair as they are double-coated breed. They have really thick coat. So it takes some time to fully develop.


Well, it really doesn't have anything to do with being double-coated, it has to do with how long it needs to grow.  It just takes a certain length of time to get that long. Some have thicker coats than others.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it just my imagination or does hair grow at different rates on different parts of the body?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Not your imagination! I am convinced that the hair on top of Shama's head grows more slowly than the hair elsewhere (e.g., on her back and legs). This is why it dismays us every time we discover she's managed to pull out a little hair from the top of her head. We imagine she's saying, "Ha! Just try to attach a cute little hair clip to that BALD SPOT!" She rubs her head on the bars of her ex pen in an effort to remove clips and (seemingly) to scratch her head when she has no clips in, but we don't think that's how she manages to actually tear hair out. We think she does that in her travel crate because she makes a lot of noise in there, digging and moving around, but we can't figure out exactly how she does it. It may be related to the hook for attaching her collar to keep her in place. We don't use that hook, and, in theory, we've tucked it out of her way ...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally a photo of Willow with her longer hair. Please take into consideration that I am a lousy photographer and she certainly isn't a beauty queen like Shama or king like Kodi! I'm also including a pix of her when she was in a puppy cut. Both photos were done after a trip to the groomer. Doesn't take her long to look like a ragamuffin!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Is it just my imagination or does hair grow at different rates on different parts of the body?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Different COLOR hair tends to grow at different rates too. Panda's white areas grow MUCH faster than her black areas. I don't notice it as much on Kodi, and of course on Pixel... it would be hard to tell! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Not your imagination! I am convinced that the hair on top of Shama's head grows more slowly than the hair elsewhere (e.g., on her back and legs). This is why it dismays us every time we discover she's managed to pull out a little hair from the top of her head. We imagine she's saying, "Ha! Just try to attach a cute little hair clip to that BALD SPOT!" She rubs her head on the bars of her ex pen in an effort to remove clips and (seemingly) to scratch her head when she has no clips in, but we don't think that's how she manages to actually tear hair out. We think she does that in her travel crate because she makes a lot of noise in there, digging and moving around, but we can't figure out exactly how she does it. It may be related to the hook for attaching her collar to keep her in place. We don't use that hook, and, in theory, we've tucked it out of her way ...


Yes, head hair DOES seem to grow more slowly! Growing bangs out takes FOREVER!!! at one point a whole bunch of us decided to grow our dog's bangs out (when Kodi was about 18 months old we started) we all rooted for each other to keep going because its such a frustrating process once you've cut them. But we all got through it! I didn't cut them again until I put him in his "retirement puppy cut".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Finally a photo of Willow with her longer hair. Please take into consideration that I am a lousy photographer and she certainly isn't a beauty queen like Shama or king like Kodi! I'm also including a pix of her when she was in a puppy cut. Both photos were done after a trip to the groomer. Doesn't take her long to look like a ragamuffin!


Oh! She's ADORABLE!!! And they are ALL ragamuffins! We just tend to post the PRETTY photos! LOL!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Willow is a pretty girl! Her coat looks very soft and silky. Scout's coat grows like a weed in a few weeks time. He needs a monthly haircut. Truffles legs get a little trimming monthly, but her coat doesn't seem to grow longer.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She's beautiful, Jackie! I bet that coat is so soft! How is the brushing going? I will look forward to seeing the next set of photos.

BTW, I frequently take photos of Shama immediately upon return home from the groomer's. I am a big meanie, because I don't let her get a drink of water until AFTER the photo shoot. The moment she gets her face and beard all wet, it's the beginning of the ragamuffin look. Shama actually looks messy most of the time. I make a point of brushing her out before photo shoots and before seeing people I'd like to impress!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I always make sure to take a picture after Scout and Truffles are groomed. Usually before they are off the table. 😊 The groomer always spends a lot of time trying to get Truffles ponytails just perfect. Once off the table she always jumps up onto the sofa and proceeds to rub her head up and down the sofa until hair is everywhere and the ponytails are falling out. The groomer always waits until she has finally calmed down. Then it's back up on the table to rearrange everything. Truffles is always ragamuffin after grooming day. Scout isn't quite a bad because his coat is short.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Today, I spent a really long time trying to get some HUGE mats out of Shama's hindquarters. (She always mats the worst on her two hips.) She struggles for much of our grooming sessions, but I figure it's good exercise for her ... This was after we spent nearly an hour working on her tricks - lots of treats, but mentally fatiguing for her. Now she is dead to the world on her little bed next to me in the office. It's remarkable because 1) she rarely lies on this particular bed as she generally prefers to be wherever DH is (but he was watching Dr. Who in the living room, so maybe she wanted some peace and quiet) and 2) because DH is currently FRYING BACON! Usually she is standing by whenever he's cooking. She is one tired little girl ...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Finally a photo of Willow with her longer hair. Please take into consideration that I am a lousy photographer and she certainly isn't a beauty queen like Shama or king like Kodi! I'm also including a pix of her when she was in a puppy cut. Both photos were done after a trip to the groomer. Doesn't take her long to look like a ragamuffin!


She looks great! Is it taking much longer to comb her?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Oh! She's ADORABLE!!! And they are ALL ragamuffins! We just tend to post the PRETTY photos! LOL!


Oh Karen!! Now I don't feel so bad!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> Willow is a pretty girl! Her coat looks very soft and silky. .


She feels a lot softer with the longer coat than she did with a puppy cut. She has different textured hair though. The hair across her shoulders and upper back is rather silky and soft. The hair down towards her hips and lower back gets kind of frizzy looking and coarser.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh Karen!! Now I don't feel so bad!


LOL!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> She's beautiful, Jackie! I bet that coat is so soft! How is the brushing going?
> 
> BTW, I frequently take photos of Shama immediately upon return home from the groomer's. I am a big meanie, because I don't let her get a drink of water until AFTER the photo shoot. The moment she gets her face and beard all wet, it's the beginning of the ragamuffin look.


Well, I'm glad to know that Shama is always so beautiful! Willow's beard is almost always wet. She does a lot of licking. The staining really darkens when it's wet but I've given up on trying to get rid of the stains.

I never brush her. Just always use the comb. For some reason she absolutely hates the brush. Am I doing wrong if I don't brush? I seem to be getting all (or at least most) of the mats out and any loose hair with the combs.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's;1456058&#128522; The groomer always spends a lot of time trying to get Truffles ponytails just perfect. Once off the table she always jumps up onto the sofa and proceeds to rub her head up and down the sofa until hair is everywhere and the ponytails are falling out. [/QUOTE said:


> Willow does the same thing. Rubs her head on the carpet or sofa. I'm always finding the little ponytail thingies all over the house. Then trying to get them in her hair can be a challenge. She tries to put her head between her front legs as I'm trying to get them in.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> She looks great! Is it taking much longer to comb her?


You know, it really doesn't take much longer. I'm surprised by that. As long as she is kept clean, it's rather easy, although Willow doesn't like it. Once she starts to get dirtier, it's harder to comb so I'm bathing her more than I was when she was in a puppy cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, I'm glad to know that Shama is always so beautiful! Willow's beard is almost always wet. She does a lot of licking. The staining really darkens when it's wet but I've given up on trying to get rid of the stains.
> 
> I never brush her. Just always use the comb. For some reason she absolutely hates the brush. Am I doing wrong if I don't brush? I seem to be getting all (or at least most) of the mats out and any loose hair with the combs.


No! You aren't doing it wrong! Honestly, I don't use a brush either except to "fluff" while drying. I use a comb almost exclusively.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow does the same thing. Rubs her head on the carpet or sofa. I'm always finding the little ponytail thingies all over the house. Then trying to get them in her hair can be a challenge. She tries to put her head between her front legs as I'm trying to get them in.


Pixel is a TOTAL nutcase on our leather couches. Thank HEAVENS she is in a puppy cut!!! She runs the length of them, upside down, rubbing her hair against them, gets herself FULL of static electricity, then CHARGES around the house, full speed, then comes back and does it again. I have NO IDEA what she thinks she is doing, or why she likes it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> You know, it really doesn't take much longer. I'm surprised by that. As long as she is kept clean, it's rather easy, although Willow doesn't like it. Once she starts to get dirtier, it's harder to comb so I'm bathing her more than I was when she was in a puppy cut.


That is exactly the case with Panda, and WAS the case with Kodi when he was younger. I have to say, that after 10, he did start to mat more easily, even clean. So I think we are both happier with his long puppy cut now, even though I do miss his really glorious coat!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Pixel is a TOTAL nutcase on our leather couches. Thank HEAVENS she is in a puppy cut!!! She runs the length of them, upside down, rubbing her hair against them, gets herself FULL of static electricity, then CHARGES around the house, full speed, then comes back and does it again. I have NO IDEA what she thinks she is doing, or why she likes it!


She must look kind of like this!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Hilarious, Jackie!

I usually start with the wooden pin brush, then get mats out with the comb, then give a final fluff with the wooden pin brush.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Willow is a beauty too. Mia is rarely worthy of picture taking. Having a digger makes things even more challenging. I think she is looking at me here like...don’t come near me. I LOVE being dirty.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Different COLOR hair tends to grow at different rates too. Panda's white areas grow MUCH faster than her black areas. I don't notice it as much on Kodi, and of course on Pixel... it would be hard to tell! LOL!


The hair between Mia's paw pads is what grows the fastest! If her other hair grew that fast, she would be completely grown out in 2 months!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> She must look kind of like this!


LOL! Yup! That's the look!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Hilarious, Jackie!
> 
> I usually start with the wooden pin brush, then get mats out with the comb, then give a final fluff with the wooden pin brush.


That's what I do a lot of the time, especially if I'm sitting down to watch a show or something while grooming, instead of a quick comb. I don't really like to use a brush anymore unless it's the wooden pin brush, and that's more because it's part of the grooming routine that gets him relaxed.

DH likes the pin brush better than the comb. It's more comfortable for him to hold. But usually if he's grooming it's more to dry him after a bath.

I think maybe my ideal brush would have the pins closer together. Or maybe a tiny bit thicker pins.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been letting Sophie's coat grow out for about a year now. I'm loving it but know it has a ways to go still yet. It does take a lot of time to brush every day especially since I go really slow with lots of breaks so she doesn't learn to hate grooming time.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Dee Dee! Welcome back! We've missed you!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I've missed you guys too Shama mom! 
This post just randomly popped into my email and I had just been sent the article on whether to shave or not so thought I'd share! 0

I hope you and pups are doing well! Sophie is going on 6 now which blows me away. I stopped coming here because when I started I was so excited to start life with a new puppy and had all these plans, then she got the bleeping IBD so young it was too heart breaking to come and see everyone enjoying their pups while our lives totally came screeching to a halt.  She did get to do nosework very early on (came in 1st over all over 45 dogs) and a Wal Greens commercial, but was less than a year when got her IBD and it was absolute H E double hockey sticks for years. We left a bad choice in vets over a year ago and she's MUCH better!!! I thank God every day! But we will never be able to train, or show, or play with other dogs, we can't even visit family or friends she loves it but sets off her tummy! So haven't seen them in over a year, no family holidays, had to quit my photography business, can't go to a Dr unless she can go in with me separation anxiety stress sets her tummy off. I'm even afraid to mow the lawn. 

Last July 2 friends came over for 2 hours very calm Sophie loved it. That night I was racing her to the ER in her worst gut pain ever, almost lost her, hospitalized for 3 days and $4000.00 vet bill. That was the last straw, and why no more visits with anyone. I promised her that wouldn't happen again. They discovered then she has a dang ileus along with her IBD which is likely the main thing behind that problem. But again so thankful new vet new diet feeding 5 small meals a day and living like hermits plus daily hour walk/runs have her so much better. But depressing way to live for both of us I had so many plans for this little girl and she has so much potential and loves training etc. 

She is though going to have her own series of childrens books coming up. One is almost complete but I'm working on one with my last girl, Hallie first which I'm just finishing up. 

To make it worse, her breeder who I've known for 15 years, has been breeding for over 30, over 200 pups, of all of them he still follows (which is a lot) he has not had ONE dog with IBD or any stomach issues at all! And I know enough people with his dogs and people with her siblings and relatives that I believe him. Poor Sophie!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee! I'm so happy to see a post from you. I'm so sorry that Sophie is still having troubles. I understand your feelings on why you haven't been active on the forum. But we do miss you! Would love to see a recent photo of Sophie. Please don't be a stranger again.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi DeeDee! So good to see you're back again! I've thought of you and Sophie many times. I'm sorry to hear that Sophie is still having some tummy problems. Hope we get to see some Sophie pictures. 😊


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Sophie's pain. She is so lucky to have you as her mama! Photos would be very appreciated if you are able.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks you guys. If you have healthy kids never take a second of it for granted. <3 It breaks my heart for her all she has missed out on and the pain she's gone through. So thankful she is so much better now but we will always have to live like this and it's always a big worry when symptoms start cropping up. It is an awful disease that really has ruined so much for us. But she's a doll and I love her to pieces. 

Here are some goofy ones.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness....I love all your photos! Sophie is so adorable! That one of her standing is very cute. 🥰


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the wig (at least I think it's a wig!) with the opposing white & black from Sophie's black and white! Love see photos from you again. I hope we continue to hear from you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi DeeDee! So nice to see yo “on this side!” I know I get to see you regularly on FB too, but it’s great to see you here too! 

Do remember that Sophie lives in the moment. She doesn’t think about the bad times in the past, nor does she care one whit about her “missed potential”. She only thinks about all the fun she has playing eith her wonderful mom, eho takes such excellent care of her!!! <3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and incidentally, if you WANTED to, just for fun, because of Covid, AKC is awarding all trick titles and novice and intermediate level rally titles based on videos sent in, done in your own back yard. So if you wanted to play some training games and work toward some low stress, no other dog or people titles, you could!


----------

